# Belotti, Cairo ha rifiutato 75 milioni dallo United



## Willy Wonka (3 Maggio 2017)

Come riportato da *La Stampa* oggi in edicola, 3 Maggio 2017, è partita l'asta per il centravanti del Torino e della nazionale italiana Andrea Belotti. Nei giorni scorsi il Manchester United ha fatto pervenire nella sede del club granata un'offerta ufficiale da 75 milioni di Euro, rispedita senza indugi al mittente: la risposta di Cairo è stata precisa, chi vuole Belotti deve pagare interamente la clausola presente nel contratto da 100 milioni di Euro. La rivale principale del Man United per assicurarsi il Gallo Belotti è il Chelsea di Conte, che oltre all'ingaggio monstre, può offrire al giocatore un ruolo da assoluto protagonista, sostituirebbe Diego Costa nello scacchiere di Conte, e la possibilità di giocare la Champions League.

Arrivano conferme anche da Tuttosport. Mourinho ha messo in cima alla lista dei desideri il Gallo Belotti ma Cairo per cederlo accetterà solamente il pagamento della clausola da 100 milioni di Euro.


----------



## neversayconte (3 Maggio 2017)

Cairo, se è vero, è da rinchiudere. 
Pagato più di Kakà (pallone d'oro).


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Maggio 2017)

Mah...secondo me 75 è una cifra troppo alta per essere rifiutata, mi sa tanto di tentativo per far alzare il prezzo oppure di semplice bufala. 

Se veramente il Man Utd avesse offerto 75 mln sarebbe già stato venduto.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Maggio 2017)

Ma non diciamo sciocchezze , Cairo mette clausola a 100 per venderlo a 65-70 all'estero alle big con grandi disponibilità. O crede veramente che questi siano due volte stupidi di pagare la clausola pure per lui altrimenti è un folle.


----------



## Willy Wonka (3 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da *La Stampa* oggi in edicola, 3 Maggio 2017, è partita l'asta per il centravanti del Torino e della nazionale italiana Andrea Belotti. Nei giorni scorsi il Manchester United ha fatto pervenire nella sede del club granata un'offerta ufficiale da 75 milioni di Euro, rispedita senza indugi al mittente: la risposta di Cairo è stata precisa, chi vuole Belotti deve pagare interamente la clausola presente nel contratto da 100 milioni di Euro. La rivale principale del Man United per assicurarsi il Gallo Belotti è il Chelsea di Conte, che oltre all'ingaggio monstre, può offrire al giocatore un ruolo da assoluto protagonista, sostituirebbe Diego Costa nello scacchiere di Conte, e la possibilità di giocare la Champions League.



*Arrivano conferme anche da Tuttosport. Mourinho ha messo in cima alla lista dei desideri il Gallo Belotti ma Cairo per cederlo accetterà solamente il pagamento della clausola da 100 milioni di Euro.*


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Arrivano conferme anche da Tuttosport. Mourinho ha messo in cima alla lista dei desideri il Gallo Belotti ma Cairo per cederlo accetterà solamente il pagamento della clausola da 100 milioni di Euro.*



Io mi fido di Tuttosport, direi che possiamo considerare Belotti Mr 100 mln.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Maggio 2017)

E paghiamo noi sti 100 sacchi.


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Maggio 2017)

Ci credo poco. 75M non sono noccioline, fosse arrivata un'offerta del genere alla società probabilmente al giocatore è stata anche presentata un'offerta da (minimo) 4M netti all'anno. In un caso del genere sarebbe lo stesso entourage di Belotti a fare pressioni per la cessione, sia direttamente con Cairo che rilasciando qualche dichiarazione.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Maggio 2017)

La Stampa e Tuttosport, quotidiani di Torino, queste bufale le scriveranno a titolo di favore personale a Cairo, o vengono pagati alla sorta degli annunci pubblicitari?


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Maggio 2017)

Ma chi ci crede.. giusto un tifoso cieco del Toro..


----------



## Il Genio (3 Maggio 2017)

Io credo che Cairo abbia già in mano offerte tra i 45 e i 60mln, non escludo dal Milan stesso, e voglia come fatto notare qua sopra tirare la corda dal momento che, è risaputo, gli inglesi non si fanno problemi a cacciare il grano.

Non dimentichiamo che il ManU ha speso 180mln per l'accoppiata Pogba/Martial, roba da far accapponare la pelle.
Qua parliamo di uno che ha fatto 40 gol negli ultimi 16 mesi ed è diventato rapidamente centravanti titolare della nostra nazionale (che di appeal ne ha ancora molto, v. i casi Pellé, Cerci ed Immobile...).

Può essere che abbia anche una mezza parola al punto che se da oltre mare non arrivano almeno a 80/85 ceda alle lusinghe dei club nostrani.

Così prenderebbe i suoi soldoni e, cosa da non trascurare, salverebbe le chiappe dall'ira della folla


----------



## Igniorante (3 Maggio 2017)

Si certo, e noi domattina vendiamo De Scempio a 40 milioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2017)

Se ciao core ... Cairo l avrebbe impacchetto al momento.


----------



## Doctore (4 Maggio 2017)

e belotti che dice?gli va bene cosi?
Ma è evidente che sia una superbufala.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Maggio 2017)

Fuffa. Venisse mostrato almeno un fax con tale offerta allora. 

Tutte le strade portano al gallo.. Calma e gesso.


----------



## dottor Totem (4 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da *La Stampa* oggi in edicola, 3 Maggio 2017, è partita l'asta per il centravanti del Torino e della nazionale italiana Andrea Belotti. Nei giorni scorsi il Manchester United ha fatto pervenire nella sede del club granata un'offerta ufficiale da 75 milioni di Euro, rispedita senza indugi al mittente: la risposta di Cairo è stata precisa, chi vuole Belotti deve pagare interamente la clausola presente nel contratto da 100 milioni di Euro. La rivale principale del Man United per assicurarsi il Gallo Belotti è il Chelsea di Conte, che oltre all'ingaggio monstre, può offrire al giocatore un ruolo da assoluto protagonista, sostituirebbe Diego Costa nello scacchiere di Conte, e la possibilità di giocare la Champions League.
> 
> Arrivano conferme anche da Tuttosport. Mourinho ha messo in cima alla lista dei desideri il Gallo Belotti ma Cairo per cederlo accetterà solamente il pagamento della clausola da 100 milioni di Euro.



100M è una cifra spaventosa anche per il Manchester. 

Non dimentichiamo che Belotti gioca nel Torino, al primo anno da protagonista tra i capocannonieri. Nessuna esperienza all'estero e in Europa. Insomma 100M sono una fantasia.

Per fare un parallelo, comprando Lukaku avanzerebbero ancora qualche milioncino.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Maggio 2017)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Fuffa. Venisse mostrato almeno un fax con tale offerta allora.
> 
> Tutte le strade portano al gallo.. Calma e gesso.



Sotto sotto è da un po' che lo penso anch'io, ho solo il dubbio di quanti soldi avremo e se potremo permettercelo, ma del fatto che in società ci abbiano pensato ne sono assolutamente convinto


----------

